# My first composition: Fields of Mars



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

I recorded my first music composition just for fun, an instrumental piece in the Americana style, mixing elements of country and folk music. Fans of the genre will recognize the influence of my favorite musician Bill Frisell, minus the stellar guitar playing, of course. 

http://www.stephanpatterson.com

Thanks to Mark Matthews on bass and Max Sivkov on drums for their collaboration. Fair, constructive criticism always welcome.


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

Nice - really liked it, had a nice laid back groove!


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

I really like it. Love your feel and tone too. What gear are you using on it?


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks, guys.

@LowWatt : The acoustic guitar is my Gibson Northern Jumbo recorded through a mix of the onboard LR Baggs Element pickup and an Audio-Technica AT3031 condenser microphone. The electric guitar is my Gibson ES-335 Dot through my Allen Old Flame 2x10 recorded with a Sennheiser e906 microphone. The audio interface is a Focus Saffire 6 USB, the DAW is Reaper 3.75 and I used a couple of Sonitus plugins (compressor and EQ, if I remember correctly) and the Wizoo reverb.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

I listened to your songs, LowWatt. Good stuff. Great intro on Gemini. I liked Fire Code a lot too. Very raw, in your face sound. Interesting use of stereo separation. Cool promo video too but you (or your other guitarist) should probably be banned from this forum for hitting a cymbal on purpose with a Gibson Les Paul.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

pattste said:


> I listened to your songs, LowWatt. Good stuff. Great intro on Gemini. I liked Fire Code a lot too. Very raw, in your face sound. Interesting use of stereo separation. Cool promo video too but you (or your other guitarist) should probably be banned from this forum for hitting a cymbal on purpose with a Gibson Les Paul.


Haha, you can't get rid of me that easily. I swear no mark was left on that Les Paul from that. I'm very good at no risk abuse in the live set. Well, for the guitar at least. It's my right hand that didn't leave the El Mo unscathed that night...pretty bad bruise from being over aggressive.


----------

